# The Good Night Thread.



## Kat (Feb 17, 2016)

Can't help it. I like saying good night.


----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh. Say goodnight Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2016)

Good idea, Kat. 






I'm heading off to sleepyland myself in a few.


----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry I'm late. Got sidetracked in Bing and Google stealing images for the past couple of hours.


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Night, Kat.


----------



## Kat (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## The Professor (Feb 28, 2016)

**


**


**


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning.

Wake up sleepy heads.

NOW! Wake up!

PT in 5 minutes.

Thanks for the goodnight thread.

It was something nice to wake up to.


----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2016)

Before I could get to the goodnight thread, the site went down for maintenance...so am doing it now..


----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## shadow355 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Wake up sleepy heads.
> 
> ...



Oh dark thirty PT ( physical training) 

Hmmmm...  Memories. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## shadow355 (Mar 29, 2016)

Night Kat.







 Shadow 355


----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## shadow355 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kat said:


>

















   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 30, 2016)

Shadow 355


----------



## waltky (Mar 30, 2016)

*Mebbe a good song to sing kids to sleep with...*

*Good Night*
The Beatles


> Now it's time to say good night
> Good night, sleep tight
> Now the sun turns out his light
> Good night, sleep tight
> ...



from the White double album


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## shadow355 (Mar 31, 2016)

Shadow 355


----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 14, 2016)

Too funny Kat..I always like to say goodnight before I leave the forum too.. good thread..


----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Too funny Kat..I always like to say goodnight before I leave the forum too.. good thread..





Feel free to use it....please..


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 22, 2016)

Good night,  good night ...


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2016)

Nightshirt


----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Night Kat.

I am fixing to head that way soon too. Gotta go steal some pics for my collections first, though. Then....yawn. Me too.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2016)

And George would say...

"Say Goodnight Gracie"


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 16, 2016)

My Dad had a repertoire of 3 songs that he sang.

*Oklahoma Hills

You are my Sunshine

Goodnight Irene*

While this particular cover of  *Goodnight Irene* is not the version my Dad was familiar with, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^ That was supposed to be a goodnight. I am tired..can you tell?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 22, 2016)

Its all good...


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

Then goodnight...and hope you have a great morning!!


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2016)

Whoops the night crept up on me...


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 9, 2016)

I am guessing that you are a Theist.  Not a Deist.  Definitely not an Atheist.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 9, 2016)

Poem: Goodnight, Sleep Tight (Nursery Rhyme)

The original version of the poem.


----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet dreams dear Kat,
I wish you this,
So you can sleep,
And rest in bliss;
May your long legs,
And bootie too,
Become more beautiful,
The whole night through;
And when you rise,
From your deep sleep,
May sunshine greet your
Lovely eyes.

Original, dedicated to dear sweet Kat 7/11/2016.  You can keep this.  I won't publish it elsewhere.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


This is what my cat does too -- he covers his eyes when he wants to sleep and I have a light on.

Or he crawls completely under the quilt and sleeps there, next to me.

He likes it really dark for sleeping.

I have night lights plugged in so that when he wakes in the night he can find his litter box or his kibbles feeder or water bowl.

Otherwise he will cry and wake me before dawn to feed him.

With the feeder and the night lights  he can feed himself.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I agree.

This is precisely also my own Deist philosophy.

Theists are often so busy praying and asking for things.

Deists are just glad for what they have been given.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I figured out the other day while looking up at the center of the Milky Way Galaxy which you can see towards the south in the constellation Sagittarius (my spelling sucks because English is my second language so I had to look this word up) during the summer months, that the south pole of the Earth and also the south pole of the Sun both point towards the center of the Milky Way Galaxy.

That suggests that our Solar System was "captured" by the Milky Way -- since it rotates in a completely different direction than the rest of the stars -- rather than "evolved" with it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I wish my kitty were a Maine Coon too.

His grandfather was a M/C.

And he is big for a cat.

But not that big.


----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh yes,  sweet dreams


----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been to Fiji so the island moon photo gives me the shivers.

Shades of island fever.

The alcohol there was good though.

Never had more girlies propositioning me anywhere else.  The island fever must have been driving them crazy and sex starved as well.

It turned out to be quite a revelation:  put a woman on an island with a man and then she cannot resist making advances at him.


----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2016)

Night!

Me too!


----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 4, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Lovely ♥  I love the stars and the moon.. they breathe poetry..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 6, 2016)

moi aussi bonne nuit


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 17, 2016)

Good night to the deplorable racists, the never-Clinton people, the never-Trump people, the pro-Hillary people, and the pro-3rd party people.


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

Good night Kat my favorite innocent so sweet poster on here.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 16, 2016)

Good night to all of you guys!


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)

to everybody in the forum! See you next time guys!


----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 27, 2016)

to each one of you guys


----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 2, 2016)

Good night guys! I feel so tired today I don't know why


----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 9, 2016)

to all of you guys


----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 4, 2016)

Good night you clown ass motherfuckers.  May you wake up to something even better tomorrow


----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 13, 2016)

to all of you friends


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 22, 2016)

Good night guys!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2017)

Good Night!


----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2017)

Good Night


----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 15, 2017)

Good Night


----------



## Kat (Jan 15, 2017)

I am so sleepy I can't stand myself.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 15, 2017)

Kat said:


> I am so sleepy I can't stand myself.




and sweet memes..


----------



## Kat (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)

Good Night!


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

^^^^^^^^ Beautiful!!


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 18, 2017)

Good Night!


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 21, 2017)

Good night guys!


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 23, 2017)

To all of you guys!


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)

Good Night


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)

good night!


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 27, 2017)

Good Night !


----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 4, 2017)

to you guys


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 7, 2017)

Kat said:


> Can't help it. I like saying good night.


Sweet dreams. 

Do you want a bedtime story?

Once upon a time...


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 20, 2017)

Good Night!


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 21, 2017)

GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)

Good night, Get some sleep!


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 25, 2017)

Good Night


----------



## Kat (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)

*Good Night!*


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 27, 2017)

GOOD NIGHT GUYS!


----------



## Innocynioc (Feb 27, 2017)

*STEVE EARLE LYRICS*
*"Goodnight Irene"*

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams

Sometimes I live in the country
Sometimes I live in town
Sometimes I have a great notion
To jump into the river and drown

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams

Quit ramblin' and quit gamblin'
Quit stayin' out late at night
Stay home with your wife and family
Sit down by the fireside bright

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams

I asked your mother for you
She told me you was too young
I wished to God I'd never seen your face
I's sorry you ever was born

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams

I love Irene, God knows I do
I'll love her till the seas run dry
And if Irene turns her back on me
I'd take morphine and die

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams

You cause me to weep, you cause me to mourn
You cause me to leave my home
But the very last words I heard her say
Was "Please sing me one more song"

Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams


----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Good nite Kat !!


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 2, 2017)

esthermoon said:


>


Looks like it is now after midnight in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 7, 2017)

Good night guys!


----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 9, 2017)

Good night to all of you guys!


----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 14, 2017)

Good night and sweet transmissions


----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 16, 2017)

Gnite All


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 26, 2017)

Good night and sweet Strings...

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/7a/cc/24/7acc249450907f6460f2f2412e88a65a.jpg


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 15, 2017)

Ah hahaha.


----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 17, 2017)

esthermoon said:


>


Good night or should I say good morning. Lol


----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 18, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Wake up wake up tomorrow will be here soon. Lol


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 22, 2017)

Nighty nite!


----------



## Dalia (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 23, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Late night?


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)

froggy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Last night? Kinda. Not as bad as some times though LOL


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2017)

It's really cute when he curls up his trunk.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (May 6, 2017)

Good night


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (May 8, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 29, 2017)

Soooo .. is the wine chilled?


----------



## Kat (May 30, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 30, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Kittens are the cutest creatures on the Earth !!


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep, time to shave my legs and jump in bed, nigh-nigh.


----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2017)

Goodnight? I just spent 18 hours in bed fighting a infection from oral surgery last Monday, I'm up and ready to, go back to bed..


----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Goodnight? I just spent 18 hours in bed fighting a infection from oral surgery last Monday, I'm up and ready to, go back to bed..





Rest well!


----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2017)

What the heck Kat ever since you been a mod ....you stopped doing this as much...






 



.


----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> What the heck Kat ever since you been a mod ....you stopped doing this as much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I know. But, it is also because I moved..been in the transition. I will get back to it...I love posting these and pics.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck Kat ever since you been a mod ....you stopped doing this as much...
> ...




Sorry I just miss you being on late at night ..didn't know.


----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I am usually still here late.and will be.  <<<<<<< Night Owl


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 29, 2017)

Good night All !! uhhhh well,  heres looking at ya !


----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2017)

​


----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 17, 2017)

Many more good night's and many more waking up to a new day ..


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 19, 2017)

Love you kat


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Dec 29, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^  I can't tell what that says......too small. bear513


----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (May 3, 2018)

Kat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^  I can't tell what that says......too small. bear513



Damn last post in January?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 11, 2020)

You know Kat I remember a bunch.


----------



## froggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Kat said:


>


Kat just looking at those legs brings on fabulous thoughts of a "Good night".


----------



## Corazon (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 5, 2021)

Good night Kat, thanks


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Good night Kat, thanks


Wow I had the last. Post


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 20, 2022)

Good night everyone see you tomorrow off I go to stu


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 12, 2022)

This is so hard, good night kat, I will always love you


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 16, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> This is so hard, good night kat, I will always love you
> 
> 
> View attachment 724807


Love you kat, lilly, tiny dancer


----------

